
Healthy diet means a healthy planet, study shows - elorant
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/oct/28/healthy-diet-means-a-healthy-planet-study-shows
======
remotecool
Right. One more thing that the government can control in the name of helping
the planet.

